# life with Poodles... what's it like?



## sunshine (Jan 31, 2015)

We're beginning the search for our first poodle, hopefully a standard poodle for our family of 4. 
What's it like living with poodles compared to other breeds? I grew up with golden retrievers and currently have a border collie and a large "deluxe" mix breed. I have worked at a shelter, a boarding kennel and am currently a groomer so I have known a few poodles over the years I've spent with dogs and have always like them... enough that now I want one too! 

so anyway, like the title say's - life with poodles... what's it like?


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*How are poodles to live with.*

These dogs are very smart. The first thing I noticed about my dog was that she made eye contact and also how she watched us constantly. My dog also follows me all over the house and will lay down, where ever I am. Other dogs I have had could care less.
Because she is so attentive, she has a very good sense of what I am about to do. So it seems like she is mind reading, but really they just pay attention.
Anything you want to teach these dogs,they can learn and fast. That's another interesting thing about them. They are sensitive though so that is something to keep in mind. I just figure that is because they are so intelligent.
My dog is very joyful and playful. She is just happy to be wherever we are. I bet some of the Standard Poodles do not like to be left alone, so that might be an issue for some folk. I wanted a companion, and they are great for that as well.
She's also a very good watchdog. All around, the best dog I ever owned, and I have had a lot.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Pros: every thing except for - 

Cons: time or money for grooming. 

Check out my blogs at 2spoos.com. It is written as humor, but it shows a lot of poodle personality. They also have a 2spoos Facebook page. 

I fell into owning a standard by accident but I will now have at least one as long as can function. (You will see MPS referred to on this site. It stands for multi poodle syndrome. A very real condition that is similar to not being able to eat only one chip.) 

Good luck and enjoy!!!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

After 47 years including a basset hound, min pin, 3 Dobes and a jack Russell - I gave one word only. Spoos are Amazing!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Poodles are great, but they're different from your current dogs. They are really smart, but they get bored or even disappointed if you ask them to do the same things all the time. You will have to make it FUN, and mix it up. Standard poodles also need a lot of exercise. But no more than your current dogs! You will love how they don't shed, and being a groomer, that part's no problem. I would say, just ask breeders for the kind of energy level that you want, because standard poodles come in everything from lazy to wired for sound.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Can't live a day without being amazed at the intelligence! Truly a people dog in that they have a sense of empathy with their humans.....many can sense when the world is not right with their owners, and will act as comforters! If you do your research, and find a breeder that really 'knows' their pups, they will match you with the pup that fits into your home. This is an absolute must do!
I have soooo much fun with my girl from grooming to playtime to just kicking back on the couch and cuddling, I couldn't ask for more. Beauty,personality,intelligence, and 'human-ess' it's like having a human in a fur coat living with you!!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I echo everything everyone else has said....PLUS, once you live with a spoo, you will never be able to go back to another breed again. Be prepared to be amazed, entertained, astonished by their intelligence and their intuition, and humbled by their devotion to their humans.

There is simply nothing better than a good Spoo in your life, unless of course it is multiple Spoos.

Climb on and enjoy the ride.

Viking Queen


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Viking Queen you're right on. This breed is truly amazing. They read your mind and they definitely know your next move. They become a part of you. Not a minute goes by when your not hugging them, or kissing them. I can't get enough of my boy.


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

I can't comment on the standard poodle, as I've only had minis and toys. But I can tell you the minis and toys that have shared my life have been remarkably smart, devoted, observant, comical, sassy bundles of energized love. 
I grew up with beagles and german shepherds. I've raised german shepherds for years... and as much as I love the shepherds, they simply just don't compare to the poodle. The German shepherd is built to work with a desire to please... The poodle is built to love, almost like a person. And that love is what drives their devotion to what is asked of them.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I also haven't lucked into a Spoo (yet - fingers crossed for someday!), but my little guys are amazing. I found a neat 'job' for them. When I want one of my big dogs to learn something new, I have found I can cheat. I crate the big dog where it can watch me work with a poodle. I marker train the poodle in front of the other dog. It makes it easier since poodles are soooo easy to teach and the dogs learn by watching the poodle. 

How's that for cheating? 

BTW, Bug is learning how to herd ducks. Seems poodles learn from watching the other dogs, too.  It's really, really cute watching a little guy round up ducks that look to be the same size as he. lol


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I've had a catahoula, redbone coonhound, and aussie x great pyrenees. I loved them all dearly and often thank them for helping me become a better dog owner. I can't say I love Hemi more than my other dogs. I would definitely have a poodle again and I don't think I'd get another catahoula. I think any breed has its good and not so good dogs. 

I feel like I am still getting to know my girl, she is growing and changing everyday (Hemi is one year old). She is intelligent, playful, medium/high energy and sensitive. There is of course a lot of grooming but no more than what my aussie/pyrenees mix needed. The non shedding coat is wonderful. 
I think the most important part of getting the right dog is talking to the breeder and letting them know what you want in a dog.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

In my experience a standard poodle will "fit in" anywhere within any family with time. They are people dogs and behave like people. Their person-ality is strong. They demand to be who they are not what you make them. If you shut them outside and away from family they become insane.
Eric.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I've had a Jack Russell and 3 poodles. Let's just say I'm a poodle girl for life.

I've had all sizes of poodles too and have to say I'm partial to the standards (just the majority I've met). But definitely know minis and toys that I love and adore. 

There are pros and cons...whenever I get my own house, I'll probably want a normal size spoo. Naira's 16-17 pound puppy self already gets heavy to me and coming from someone who used to pick her mini up alllll the time, I avoid picking up Naira haha

But yeah in the puppy stages, I feel like a hyper standard is a different ballgame than a hyper toy. I've met hyper standard puppies that actually frightened me! Lol (they could jump so High and were so clumsy) and of course bigger grooming costs. But there is just something about the larger poodles that warms my heart...more poodle to cuddle with.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I loved the Scotties that we had. They had deep barks, an endearing gait, shed very little but were not the sharpest knives in the drawer. They were happy to see us when we got home, but then returned to whatever it was they were doing. They liked their tug toys but that was the extent of interactive play. Our 8 month old SPOO is like a different species. He sticks to me like glue. I cannot tip toe away from this guy even when I think he is sound asleep. He is smart, exhuberant, clean, clownish, playful, energetic and fast. I laugh so much during the course of a day at his antics. The Scotties got smiles.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Beauty,personality,intelligence, and 'human-ess' it's like having a human in a fur coat living with you!!!


That's it, exactly!! Ours have enriched our lives beyond words. We've had other breeds, but none of them compare to our poodles.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My dogs come first, and I never get lonely and it is just me and them, they are a toy and a teacup. They do read your mind, and I have had 8 poodles in total and loved everyone one as much as the other. They know when your sick, they know before you go you are leaving, and all they want to do is please you. And there is eye contact every minute


----------



## Andi (Jan 22, 2012)

Poodles are great. They are very people orientated and they demand to be included. If you're not planning on including your dog for many aspects of your life then poodles aren't quite right. 

I take mine a lot of places, to day trips to the beach, family lunches, markets etc. They love knowing what is going on. My mini always in putting her nose places, like if you close a door you'll see a little nose trying to get under, or even if you lay down and put your arms over your face she'll try and stick her nose in to find out what you're doing!

They're active and athletic - not the prissy lap dogs they have a reputation for. Expect acrobatics at times! They can out run and out jump a lot of dog breeds, especially those that have lived a sedentary life. 

Some people feel uncomfortable around my dog. They think her eyes are too human and that she is to smart, and possibly sinister. I think their comprehension is way beyond many other breeds.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies everyone! 

Before I started working with dogs I don't think I ever would have considered a poodle for myself. Then a very special black standard poodle changed that forever when I started as a dog groomer. She is a shop favorite for sure 
We only have a handful of standard poodles that come in for grooming but they are all awesome. The youngest is just under a year and a bit zoomie and bouncy but very smart and coming along nicely learning the ways of the grooming shop. We only have one mini and he's a dream to groom ... same dog in a smaller package. Then there are a dozen (ish) toys and I think 95% of them are nice little dogs as well.  
I am excited to be looking for one of my own!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

This thread got me to thinking about something. Before I was blessed with Poodles, I had large breed working dogs and a few medium herding dogs. I fostered many dogs, mainly GSD and pittie crosses. All my family and friends just thought of me as the person with the large/aggressive-type dogs.(They were cuddly thugs, all of them, but that's how people saw them). 

Anyway, I have noticed that now that I have poodles, especially since I have small poodles, my non-dog savvy family and friends make fun of the 'fru-fru' dogs. I was actually embarrased to get caught at the training field by one of the club members (retired German Naval Officer, IPO judge, etc) on a non training day tracking with a 9 pound poodle, only to have him tell me he used to hunt in Germany over mini poodles and loved them. He has offered to help me get tracking titles on my poodles. 

Dog people have no problem with my poodles, only folks that aren't into looking past the poofy hair and bows. 

Just a weird observation I've had. People can have had dogs their whole lives and not see them for anything but fluffy furniture, 'real' dog people appreciate and love poodles. Makes you wonder, huh?


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

You can't go anywhere inconspicuously with poodles. When I walk on the street, people roll down their car windows to comment on how beautiful my poodle is. Happens all the time. 

pr


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Hans is hands down the smartest dog I've ever had. Which is a blessing and a curse really. He learns insanely fast, both things we want him to learn and things we don't want him to learn. I've told the story before, but when he first came home we wanted to teach him that there was one particular chair that was off limits, but his bed was a good place. So, he got on the chair, we picked him up, put him on his bed and gave him treats. Within the hour, he had figured out that he could get treats if he climbed onto the chair and waited. He was quite pleased with himself for breaking the code. We had to rethink our training methods to account for his cleverness. 

And BorderKelpie, I've had similar experiences! I have had people who I was sure would laugh at us for having a poodle stop us to tell us how great they think he is. We live in a very rural area, lots of hunting dogs, mostly hounds, catahoulas, and pit bulls for hog hunting. I thought for sure those hunters would think poodles were silly but they always have nice things to say.


----------

